# websites with flat or rooms for rent in spain?



## ncik79 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Quick question, is there any sites were users posts flats or rooms for rent in Spain?

I am about to relocate on a very short notice, so any pointers would be appreciated 

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Loads of websites Nick but to where in Spain are you looking to move ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

just put "flats to rent Spain" into google

jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


----------



## ncik79 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks folks! 

I am moving to Barcelona, next week! 

Very short notice... 

Maybe I should clarify that I have looked at a lot of web sites and yes I've used Google. But most sites are aiming for the tourist industry and NOT immigrants as such. 

Again, thanks


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

When you get to BCN - you'll find load of estate agents desperate to help - But how's your Spanish? - Better still how's your Catalan?


----------



## Missty (Jul 12, 2007)

ThinkSpain is quite good and and Owners Direct. I have noticed also that a lot of the sites are holiday prices. You wont find any shortage of agents when you get over here. Try a cheap motel then you can have a look around as you don't want to get locked into a tenancy on a gubby place.


----------



## Barry Davys (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Nick,

I am in Barcelona too. There are many sites with flats and apartments. Most are holiday apartments.

It is good advice to rent a hostel/hotel room initially to give yourself time to find a place. I used laterooms dot com and managed to get some VERY good deals when I first came to Barcelona. 

Here are some things you need to know

Agents don't reply to Email. YOU have to visit them

You will pay the agent's fee of approx 1 month's rent.

You will have to pay a damage deposit (Fianza) Approx 1 month

You will have to pay a "Non Payment of Rent deposit" called an Aval. DO NOT PAY IT TO THE AGENT. SET IT UP THROUGH A BANK OTHERWISE YOU HAVE VIRTUALLY NO PROTECTION. This is important because the aval is typically 6 months rent.

You will need bucket loads of cash. All the above are paid for in cash plus your first month's rent.

You will need a bank. Try Caja de Ingenieros. Very good and few charges, only small bank queues etc.

Transfer money via a Foriegn Exchange Broker, not a bank. Currencies Direct is good (I am an agent for them) and Ingenieros will charge very little to receive it.

BRING AN ORIGINAL P60. Seems strange but you will need this to get money out from your first bank account.

This is probably enough to get you started. 

(SNIP)

Best of luck with the move and see you in Barcelona!!!

Barry


----------

